# Never Settle Forever is BACK.



## Vlondifant (17. April 2014)

New AMD Never Settle Forever game bundle arrives April 21st | VideoCardz.com

Wie jeder weiß, ist das eine Aktion von AMD, wo man bei einem Kauf einer ihrer Grafikkarten 1/2 oder 3 Spiele dazu bekommt.
Natürlich sind sie kostenlos und regen vor allem den Kauf zu einer Radeon Grafikkarte an.
Ihr kauft euch also z.b. eine der angegebenen Grafikkarten und könnt euch, je nach Never-Settle-Bonus, Spiele aussuchen. Geil? 'Fjeden.



Ich find: Geil, geil. Never Settle kommt also zurück.
Zugegeben, ein paar Spiele sind alt, aber sie sind trotzdem kostenlos.

Ich frag mich nur ob ich für meine 270x auch 2 Spiele bekomme, obwohl ich sie schon vorher gekauft habe.


Ich freu mich, sowas sieht man immer wieder gerne. 


MfG

Vlondifant


----------



## Nazzy (17. April 2014)

leider geil


----------



## Freakless08 (17. April 2014)

Vlondifant schrieb:


> New AMD Never Settle Forever game bundle arrives April 21st | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Geil, geil. Never Settle kommt also zurück.
> Zugegeben, ein paar Spiele sind alt, aber sie sind trotzdem kostenlos.
> ...


Was ist das?
Wie bekommt man es?
Was ist da dabei?
Warum sollte man sich freuen?
Was bringt das?
Wofür ist das?

Schlechte News Post, der in der Rumpelkammer wohl besser wäre. Nur ein Link sonst keine Info. Eigene Meinung hat mehr Buchstaben als der (nicht vorhandene) Text   User-News sind keine Linksammlung.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. April 2014)

Hast du überhaupt auf den Link geklickt?


----------



## Freakless08 (17. April 2014)

Warum sollte ich?


----------



## efdev (17. April 2014)

Freak hat schon recht der TE könnte das ganze ruhig etwas weiter ausbauen, den inhalt dafür hat Freakless mit seinen fragen ja ganz gut angedeutet.

@T
finde ich gut auch wenn es für mich nicht wichtig beim kauf ist.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. April 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> Freak hat schon recht der TE könnte das ganze ruhig etwas weiter ausbauen, den inhalt dafür hat Freakless mit seinen fragen ja ganz gut angedeutet.


 
Ein wenig Eigeninitiative wäre schon angebracht. 

Jeder der sich halbwegs mit Grafikkarten Auseinander setzt müsste Never Settle kennen.  müsste. 



> Warum sollte ich?



Dazu fällt  mir auch nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Vlondifant (17. April 2014)

OP PLS

Edit erfolgreich. Tut mir Leid, ich bin jemand, der die User-Posts überfliegt und sofort auf den Link klickt.

Zugegeben, es gibt wahrhscheinlich noch manche, die Never-Settle nicht kennen. OP plox.


----------



## xpSyk (17. April 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was ist das? Wie bekommt man es? Was ist da dabei? Warum sollte man sich freuen? Was bringt das? Wofür ist das?  Schlechte News Post, der in der Rumpelkammer wohl besser wäre. Nur ein Link sonst keine Info. Eigene Meinung hat mehr Buchstaben als der (nicht vorhandene) Text   User-News sind keine Linksammlung.



 Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Es gibt Spiele juhu ENDE



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?


----------



## beren2707 (17. April 2014)

Bin ja mal gespannt, obs mir wieder wie bei der 7970 geht. Da habe ich schon kurz vor NeverSettle gekauft, diesmal wohl auch wieder.  Naja, egal. Abgesehen von Thief habe ich eh alle, die mich interessieren.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. April 2014)

Danke für Info.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Sind zwar nette Aktionen aber Karten kauft man wenn man sie braucht und nicht weil es neue Spiele gibt, wenigstens die Masse macht es so


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. April 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sind zwar nette Aktionen aber Karten kauft man wenn man sie braucht und nicht weil es neue Spiele gibt, wenigstens die Masse macht es so


 
och sag das mal nicht.
HD 7950 inc. drei Spiele gekauft und Karte nach 3 Monaten verkauft zum ~ selben Preis.
Mein "Gewinn" => drei Spiele die ich noch nicht hatte.


----------



## Nuallan (17. April 2014)

Sind zwar ein paar gute Spiele dabei, aber bis auf den Thief-Vorzeige-Flop sind alle uralt (oder sogar noch älter) und der Rest zumindest mir unbekannt. Naja, der ein oder andere wird sich schon ködern lassen..


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

Die Spiele sind nicht der Burner , das Geld spar ich mir


----------



## Atothedrian (18. April 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Ein wenig Eigeninitiative wäre schon angebracht.
> 
> Jeder der sich halbwegs mit Grafikkarten Auseinander setzt müsste Never Settle kennen.  müsste.
> Dazu fällt  mir auch nichts mehr ein.


 

Naja Freak hat schon recht, ließt man die Regeln erkennt man schnell das zu einer New mehr als nur ein Links und eine eigene Meinung mit "heilgeil" gehört. Wenn es danach ginge müsste man nichts mehr schreiben und nur noch einen Link zu eigentlichen News schreiben. Eigentlich schreibt man seine News mit allen Infos und gibt den Links als nachweiß der Richtigkeit an. Die Kritik war durchaus berechtigt. Wäre es in der Graka Rubrik gelandet wäre das was vollkommen anderes.

BtT: Für mich war die Aktion ein wichtiger Faktor letztes mal mich zwischen AMD und Nvidia zu entscheiden


----------



## DoGyAUT (18. April 2014)

Hmm was habe ich bereits....

Tomb Raider, Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs, Dirt 3, Company of Heroes 2, Total War SHOGUN 2, Supreme Commander, Just Cause 2

Hmm was habe ich davon gratis bekommen von AMD...

Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs, Dirt 3, Total War SHOGUN 2 2x, Far Cry 3 (ist ja nicht mehr dabei)

Hmm was habe ich von Nvidia bekommen...

F2P codes (wenigstens war Warframe dabei  ) und Daylight

Naja, die meisten habe ich ja wirklich schon und die was fehlen gibts eh oft im Steam Sale sehr günstig 

PS: Eins muss man sagen - das AMD Paket war bis jetzt immer besser als die Nvidia Pakete. Ich glaub ich muss euch mal ein Bild zeigen mit den Berg an codes was ich hier liegen habe


----------



## Effie (18. April 2014)

Alle Spiele die mich von dieser Auswahl interessieren, habe ich bereits erworben - schade.


----------



## NickScrewball (19. April 2014)

Ich bin von der Auswahl der Titel irgendwie erschüttert. Meiner Meinung nach haben die seit der letzten Never Settle Aktion deutlich nachgelassen!


----------



## Nils_93 (19. April 2014)

NickScrewball schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Auswahl der Titel irgendwie erschüttert.


 
Ja wirklich schockierend was man hier freundlicher Weise von AMD geschenkt bekommt... 

Mal im Ernst, ist doch klasse das man was *geschenkt* bekommt. Selbst wenn einen die Titel nicht ansprechen, haben ist besser als brauchen. Und wenn man die Keys zu den Titeln hat, so kann man diese ja stets noch tauschen/verkaufen. Soll ja auch Leute geben die diese Titel noch nicht haben und daher an denen interessiert sind....*hust*

Ich finde es ne Nette Aktion von AMD und kann nicht nachvollziehen wie man das nicht gut heißen kann 

Frohe Ostern,

Nils


----------



## Rolk (19. April 2014)

Ich finds geil das sie die Supreme Commander GE aus der Versenkung geholt haben.


----------



## Kuanor (19. April 2014)

mannmannmann immer wird gemeckert.gibts nix meckern.gibts was meckern.

leute wenns nix konstruktives ist last das gejammer.es gibt KOSTENLOS was zur grafikkarte dazu da gibts nix zu meckern.wers hat kanns verschenken oder verkaufen(ebay is da hilfreich).

die kritik an der newsmeldung ist nachvollziehbar.aber ich finde es ist kein beinbruch mal selber ein bissl eigeninitiative zu zeigen und sich selber zu informieren.statt nur zu MECKERN!!!!!

mfg Kuanor


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. April 2014)

Yay, Uralt-Spiele die es fast alle schon mehrfach im Steam-Sale gab .... Kaufgrund! 



Kuanor schrieb:


> leute wenns nix konstruktives ist last das  gejammer.es gibt KOSTENLOS was zur grafikkarte dazu da gibts nix zu  meckern.wers hat kanns verschenken oder verkaufen(ebay is da  hilfreich).


 Naja, ist halt einfach schwach im Vergleich zu den anderen Spielebundles von AMD, wo man fast nur aktuelle Spiele bekam ...  Die, die sie jetzt anbieten  dürfte schon jeder haben, der daran interessiert war, siehe Aussage mit  den Steam Sales, selbst Tomb Raider gabs schon für 7€.


----------



## beren2707 (19. April 2014)

Es sind Bonusspiele, die sind oder sollten zumindest kein Kaufgrund sein, eher ein zusätzlicher Anreiz, falls man eh eine neue Karte möchte und einige der Spiele noch nicht haben sollte.  "Einem geschenkten Barsch / schaut man nicht in den Arsch", oder so. 
Allerdings könnten wirklich ein oder zwei aktuellere Titel dabei sein, so ist es größtenteils altbekannte Kost.


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. April 2014)

Ich hab bei meiner 7990 damals glaub ich sogar 9 Spiele bekommen  und n Gutschein für AMD Ramdisk


----------



## DoGyAUT (20. April 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finds geil das sie die Supreme Commander GE aus der Versenkung geholt haben.



Da würde ich aber schon einen Mantle patch für SupCom mir wünschen


----------



## Zomg (20. April 2014)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Ja wirklich schockierend was man hier freundlicher Weise von AMD geschenkt bekommt...
> 
> Mal im Ernst, ist doch klasse das man was *geschenkt* bekommt. Selbst wenn einen die Titel nicht ansprechen, haben ist besser als brauchen. Und wenn man die Keys zu den Titeln hat, so kann man diese ja stets noch tauschen/verkaufen. Soll ja auch Leute geben die diese Titel noch nicht haben und daher an denen interessiert sind....*hust*
> 
> ...



Genau das ist es auch warum F2P immer noch das Geschäftsmodell schlechthin ist, geschenkten Gäulen schaut man ja nicht ins Maul. Und jetzt werden wir mal wieder realistisch, du kaufst die Spiele am Ende des Tages mit, da das Werbebudget sehr wohl im Kalkül von AMD vorhanden ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2014)

Kuanor schrieb:


> mannmannmann immer wird gemeckert.gibts nix meckern.gibts was meckern.
> 
> leute wenns nix konstruktives ist last das gejammer.es gibt KOSTENLOS was zur grafikkarte dazu da gibts nix zu meckern.wers hat kanns verschenken oder verkaufen(ebay is da hilfreich).
> 
> ...


 Wenn ich eine News schreibe gehört es eben dazu das alles wichtige sofort zur Verfügung steht ohne Indy spielen zu müssen. Generell sollen die Games ja zum Kauf animieren und von daher muss was geboten werden was die Masse anspricht. Man niemals den Geschmack aller treffen


----------



## NickScrewball (20. April 2014)

Ich wollte zuletzt auch nicht den schönen Brauch kritisieren das es was dazu gibt, aber die letzten Aktionen von AMD umfasste so itel wie Crysis 3, Far Cry3 und einige andere seinerzeit barndaktuelle Spiele.
Die Liste die ich jetzt gelesen habe überzeugt mich im Vergleich dazu mal eher nicht!


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2014)

Vlondifant schrieb:


> Wie jeder weiß, ist das eine Aktion von AMD, wo man bei einem Kauf einer ihrer Grafikkarten 1/2 oder 3 Spiele dazu bekommt.



Man bekommt ein halbes, oder 3 Spiele?


----------



## Saphhirer9 (26. August 2014)

Hey leute hab da mal eine frage
und zwar habe ich eine r9 280 von saphhire und finde den umlock code für den gold reward nicht?? wo kann ich den code finden oder gibt es so etwas bei mir nicht weil es von sapphire ist??


----------



## site_2 (26. August 2014)

edit : hat sich erledigt


----------

